# My shift is not going up for someone to pick up.



## kokokonut (May 10, 2022)

So, I have recently tried to put my shift up because I had activities on that same day. Today I tried to exchange shifts with a fellow coworker but then we realized that my shifts were not going up for someone to pick up. I can see my coworkers, but mine was not showing up at all. Should I ask someone to fix this? Or is there a certain amount of times you can put up a shift?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 10, 2022)

kokokonut said:


> So, I have recently tried to put my shift up because I had activities on that same day. Today I tried to exchange shifts with a fellow coworker but then we realized that my shifts were not going up for someone to pick up. I can see my coworkers, but mine was not showing up at all. Should I ask someone to fix this? Or is there a certain amount of times you can put up a shift?


Talk to your tl now.


----------



## MrT (May 10, 2022)

Are they able to pick up your shift.  If they are not keyed into your workcenter it wont show up for them.  Ask your tl if its ok for them to take your shift


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 10, 2022)

Is this person already scheduled close to 40 hours? If they are it won’t show up for them to pick up because if the picked it up it would put them over 40. If you are swapping shifts with this person just speak with a leader and they can change it for you. If you want to make sure your shift is posted in the app just ask a fellow team member who has low hours to check the app just to see if your shift is there. I always get close to 40 hours so the app never shows me any available shifts.


----------



## kokokonut (May 10, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Talk to your tl now.


I just did and she just said she would do it manually, and brushed it off.


----------



## kokokonut (May 10, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> Is this person already scheduled close to 40 hours? If they are it won’t show up for them to pick up because if the picked it up it would put them over 40. If you are swapping shifts with this person just speak with a leader and they can change it for you. If you want to make sure your shift is posted in the app just ask a fellow team member who has low hours to check the app just to see if your shift is there. I always get close to 40 hours so the app never shows me any available shifts.


Yes I talked to a leader. And no she is not close to 40 hours.


----------



## kokokonut (May 10, 2022)

MrT said:


> Are they able to pick up your shift.  If they are not keyed into your workcenter it wont show up for them.  Ask your tl if its ok for them to take your shift


Yes I did! They are gonna do it manually but they didn’t really tell me how to fix it :/


----------



## happygoth (May 10, 2022)

The new system sucks. They should just bring back the swap shift chart.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 10, 2022)

kokokonut said:


> Yes I did! They are gonna do it manually but they didn’t really tell me how to fix it :/


it could been too late to use the swap shift option on the app.


----------



## MrT (May 10, 2022)

kokokonut said:


> Yes I did! They are gonna do it manually but they didn’t really tell me how to fix it :/


Theres a bunch of reasons your shift might not have been visible to them.

They are already scheduled during that time.  
Its too late to swap
That tm isnt keyed into your workcenter.

Id say most likely there is a problem with the other tms profile.  Everyone cam pick up a cashier shift or fulfillment shift i believe and all other work centers have to be added to there profile and keyed in because it requires you to be trained in those areas.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 10, 2022)

MrT said:


> Theres a bunch of reasons your shift might not have been visible to them.
> 
> They are already scheduled during that time.
> Its too late to swap
> ...


to add profile, go to a zebra. then select profile button on the upper right. Select change area & add the work center to your profile. then hit save a at the bottom.


----------



## Guest Avocado (May 10, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> to add profile, go to a zebra. then select profile button on the upper right. Select change area & add the work center to your profile. then hit save a at the bottom.



Nope, not for shifts. It will only do shifts that you keyed as in myTime as knowing. That would require HR or a TL/ETL to edit/add Workcenters for you. It has nothing to do with what you have selected in myDay to receive notifications and phone calls for.


----------

